# How can i uninstall my sound Driver and reinstall it.



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

i am using Realtek HD audio manager. im guessing thats the driver 

the information contains 
Driver Version 6.0. 1.5898
DirectX Version 11.0
Audio Controller HD Audio
Audio Codent ALC8885

i dont really know what most of this means, but i just want to reinstall the sound driver due to recent problems ive been having. 

im using windows 7 but i dont know how to uninstall drivers.


----------



## DJK Frank 16 (Jul 28, 2011)

Start>Control Panel>Hardware and Sounds> Click "Device Manager". 

Find the driver/device that you wish to reinstall, which would be your sound driver, "right-click" and select "uninstall". 

Then reboot, if this was a Windows provided driver, then your PC should reinstall it the next time you log back in. If it requires the driver from the manufacturer you will be prompted to provide it. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi make and model of your computer or if a custom build the make and model of the motherboard,cpu,gpu,ram,psu,you can get the driver from either the maker of your pc's support site for your model, or from the motherboard makers support site,if you need help with installing please post the info requested and someone here will assist you


----------

